

Strong candidate for worst graph of the year - DevX101
http://money.cnn.com/technology/interactive/tech_ipos/?source=cnn_bin

======
jtreminio
Hmm.. I don't know, I immediately grabbed the triangle scrubber and started
moving it to the right and it very quickly clicked for me what was happening,
and why the bubbles were growing or shrinking.

